# How about a leaf blower based dust collection system?



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

My shop is my garage, and I don't need to bag my sawdust, meaning that I can send sawdust out the window or front of the garage. I have been trying to work out the best way to make that happen.

Yesterday, I bought a new leaf blower for $39 at HD. It is one of those electric blowers with the vacuum adapter. It has 2 speeds, a "quiet" 150 mph speed, and a 220 mph speed. Both speeds are not any louder than my shop vac.

So last night it dawned on me that I might be able to hook the vacuum side of the blower up to a 4" hose and hook the other side to another 4" hose that goes out the window.

I'm thinking it might work pretty well.

Has anyone else done this, and if so, how did it work for you?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris, that will be one of my options as an experiment. I have nothing to lose as I do not use the leaf blower at the moment.....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Chris - I toyed with that idea awhile back. Just never got around to trying it. Not sure how mph translates to CFM but with a 4" hose it would seem it would be high enough. The only thing that occurred to me is everything would wind up going through the impeller. Not sure if that would be an issue or not.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I doubt it would be much of an issue because the vacuum feature is designed to be able to suck up leaves (and sticks and whatever other various things happen to be in the leaf pile) and chop them up on their way to the bag. It is the impeller that chops them up, so it should be able to handle it.

Re CFM, this one didn't specifically say, but other similar blowers had CFM in the range of 120-140 on their specs. Given how much air the thing puts out, it must suck alot of air in. And it can suck up wet leaves, so the vacuum must be pretty strong.


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been using this setup for a while .The vacuum,connected to a 4" hose has plenty of power and the sawdust is captured in a bag for easy disposal.


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just be careful with fine wood dust, for 2 main reasons:

Dust buildup in the motor and possible explosion/fire hazard. Most leave blower motors aren't sealed and are brush motors which can spark as they age.

Joe D.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

frankr4ever said:


> I have been using this setup for a while .The vacuum,connected to a 4" hose has plenty of power and the sawdust is captured in a bag for easy disposal.


Frank, can you post pics or more info about how you hooked the vac port to the 4" hose?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Over the years, having been in the repair business, I have seen _*many*_ vacuum cleaners which have picked up an object that punctured or shattered the plastic fan housing. Most have some form of cover outside the fan housing. The leaf blower does not. Vacs do not have exhaust velocities in excess of 150 MPH either.

No matter if the CFM seems adequate for use as a dust collector, do you really want to take the chance of getting hit by a particle of anything travelling at 200MPH + when(not if) the bag tears?

After all the safety discussions about kickback and such on the forum lately, it is beyond my comprehension that anyone would consider this as an option!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

duane, it seems to me that it can be set up fairly easily to provide the vacuum for a thein or cyclone style of chip collector. in that scenario, any larger item would go where the rest of the sawdust collects.

would that make you worry less?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Guys, I am not trying to make light of your concerns, but to me, they seem a tad unrealistic.

I have used a leaf blower/vac to suck up my leaves for as long as I can remember. And this is in a yard with 10+ big trees around it, resulting in huge piles of leaves and 50+ bags of copmpressed leaves per year. It usually takes a total of 10 hours or more to suck up all those leaves and empty them into the bags. I have never had a fire. And the bag has never even come close to breaking due to something coming out of the exhaust side at high velocity. 

Joe, have you ever used a leaf blower/vacuum? If so, then you must know that there is an awful lot of fine dust in a leaf pile. I doubt that dry leaves and leaf dust is LESS combustible than sawdust; if anything, I would think it is probably MORE combustible.

Duane, do you realize that a good amount of things other than leaves get sucked up and spit into the bag (eg - sticks and even small stones)?

To me it seems like a leaf blower/vac is perfect for sawdust, especially when combined with a separator and then exhausting ot the window. Am I really that nuts?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> Guys, I am not trying to make light of your concerns, but to me, they seem a tad unrealistic.
> 
> Duane, do you realize that a good amount of things other than leaves get sucked up and spit into the bag (eg - sticks and even small stones)?
> 
> To me it seems like a leaf blower/vac is perfect for sawdust, especially when combined with a separator and then exhausting ot the window. Am I really that nuts?


Well, I am assuming(probably not smart) that you bought a Homelite, as you really did not say. Read the reviews on HD. Holes in the bag is the no.1 complaint. A reviewer on the first page already had the issue of blowing a hole thru the fan housing.

I am not _worried_ about it, tho. Even at 200MPH, the fallout shouldn't reach Ohio:haha:. Hope your neighbours window isn't too close if you are firing that thing out the window! 

Seriously, a Thein separator or cyclone should help, also remove that venturi tube(will slow down the exhaust a bit). It(the cyclone/separator) will also cost a bit of the already fairly low CFM.

There are lots of things I'll go cheap on, but I try to avoid it where safety is concerned.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

I also use the blower for many jobs in the shop and out side of the shop,I guess if you are nuts so am I...I think using the blower to suck up the chips and the router dust is great,the blower I have is air tight so to speak..I don't how it can start a fire....

===



Chris Curl said:


> Guys, I am not trying to make light of your concerns, but to me, they seem a tad unrealistic.
> 
> I have used a leaf blower/vac to suck up my leaves for as long as I can remember. And this is in a yard with 10+ big trees around it, resulting in huge piles of leaves and 50+ bags of copmpressed leaves per year. It usually takes a total of 10 hours or more to suck up all those leaves and empty them into the bags. I have never had a fire. And the bag has never even come close to breaking due to something coming out of the exhaust side at high velocity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Think I would try something like this first...

Portable Dust Collector - 13 Gallon

Has more than double the CFM(Yes, I know, that's about as reliable as HP ratings on routers) and with a 20% off coupon it's not that expensive.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Chris, A mate of mine was going to throw out a perfectly operational Ryobi Leaf Blower and I looked at it, I saw that it both sucks and blows, very fast and that the air flow seems faster than the air flow through many professional dust systems that I have seen, I have not done it yet as I am so busy in other ways but professionally I can see no reason why it could not be used as a simple dust collector, as it does also suck, then it is is designed to have sticks and small rock ect. "go through it" at good speed then I was thinking of using it as a front end booster for my wood lathe as it is on the end of the line and the air speed is a bit slow there, considering that you intend to vent it out the window then I think that these blowers could work as an alternative dust collector as long as they don't have to push the air too far and the only advice I can think about passing to you is that you must not not point the vent at the clothes line as I think that there may be somethings that your wife will want to talk to you about if you do vent it towards the washing, also you may want to have some dust masks handy so you can pass them to your neighbours as their back yards may get a bit foggy when you use it. Nice lateral thinking. NGM


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Think I would try something like this first...
> 
> Portable Dust Collector - 13 Gallon
> 
> Has more than double the CFM(Yes, I know, that's about as reliable as HP ratings on routers) and with a 20% off coupon it's not that expensive.


Definately something to put on my list for my birthday or father's day, both in June.


----------



## heromed (Dec 28, 2008)

If this idea works (and I don't see why it would not), considering the price of these machines, I will be able to attach one to each of my workstations, rather than running hoses or ducts all over the place.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

If there is any trepidation about the bigger chunks being a problem just use the leaf vacuum to charge a vortex type separator. Should eliminate the problem all together. 

I'm liking this idea.

GCG

_[oops, Duane already made the point ... Gotta read ALL the posts.]_


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i have to take some measurements and get some pvc pipe and fittings and stuff. i'll post pics and more info when i have made some progress.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I read about a guy in southern Texas that cleaned his shop with a leaf blower. However, he did have all four sides open up, seems it gets HOT there in the summer. Anyway, that's all he used, a leaf blower, set to blow. About 20-30 seconds and he was done. Would probably take a bit longer just blowing it out the door, but I'd be willing to try it - while wearing a dust mask. Never know until you try.

I never ask about stuff like this. I just think it all thru a few times and then if it seems workable (safe), give it a shot. And I'm seldom wrong.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> Frank, can you post pics or more info about how you hooked the vac port to the 4" hose?


Yes please Frank.

I used mine yesterday to clean up the mess from my thickness planer. Very effective.

I like the idea of hooking it up to a cyclone type bucket.

This is what I use [sometimes].
Triton Tools | Workcentre | DCA300 | Dust Collection Bucket 20Ltr


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Well, I read about a guy in southern Texas that cleaned his shop with a leaf blower. However, he did have all four sides open up, seems it gets HOT there in the summer. Anyway, that's all he used, a leaf blower, set to blow. About 20-30 seconds and he was done. Would probably take a bit longer just blowing it out the door, but I'd be willing to try it - while wearing a dust mask. Never know until you try.
> 
> I never ask about stuff like this. I just think it all thru a few times and then if it seems workable (safe), give it a shot. And I'm seldom wrong.


With both doors open, it takes me about 30 seconds at most to blow it out. But I'd rather have it taken away immediately so it doesn't settle on everything.

Heh, while the idea might be right more often than not, I also often miss something in the execution that it takes a few tries to get it right. I do intend to try this. The main reason I opened the thread was because I'm sure someone else has already had this idea and done it, and might have some insight that would help me (and others) who are thinking about it for the first time.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it sounds like a great idea, Chris. However, I use my leaf blower differently. I open the garage door and just blow all the dust out into the grass. I think your idea should work great.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

TRBaker said:


> I think it sounds like a great idea, Chris. However, I use my leaf blower differently. I open the garage door and just blow all the dust out into the grass. I think your idea should work great.


When it is warm out, I do that too. But it is starting to get cold, and I do alot of my work at night, so I don't want to open the doors anymore. With the doors closed, the router dust settles EVERYWHERE, and I'm sure it's not good for the lungs. So I would much rather get the dust out before it gets on everything and keep the air clearer.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris, just a couple of charts from a couple of sources...


Machine Type Airflow Requirement Duct branch diameter
Radial Arm Saw 400-600 CFM 4" or 5" duct
Table and Circular Saws (to 16") 400 CFM 4" duct
Swing Saw (to 20") 400 CFM 4" duct
Band Saw 600 CFM 5" duct
Disc Sander (to 18") 400 CFM 4" duct
Disc Sander (to 26") 600 CFM 5" duct
Drum Sander (to 31", each drum) 600 CFM 5" duct
Belt Sander, enclosed (to 8") 600 CFM 5" duct
Belt Sander, enclosed (to 14") 900 CFM 6" duct
Jointer (to 12") 400 CFM 4" duct
Jointer (to 20") 600 CFM 5" duct
Planer, single/top (to 20") 900 CFM 6" duct
Planer, single/top (to 32") 1200 CFM 7" duct
Lathe (small) 400 CFM 4" duct
Lathe (large) 600 CFM 5" duct
Molders, CNC routers, wide belt sanders, multi-head CNC saws, etc Consult machine tool manufacturer for CFM requirements 

and from Penn State Industries...


Chart 1
CFM Requirements 
tool cfm
15" Planer 500
Radial-Arm Saw 450
Drum Sander 450
6" Jointer 450
12" Planer 350
Tablesaw 350 (My 1200 CFM doesn't to well on that)
Bandsaw 350
Drill Press 350
Floor Sweep 350
Disc Sander 350


Sorry about formatting.. lost a lot in cut and paste but info still there!

Again if you you got the homelite, it is 300CFM. A lot of effort for very marginal collection. Trbaker's use may be best of the leaf blower. Doesn't help much with breathing dust though.

I await seeing you results


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL, I never give it a thought to post. But I have used my leaf vac to suck up shaving for my thickness plane. Now I may have to come up with a larger catch. I don't know of anything in the shop that makes more chips than that darn thickness plane.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris Curl, I didn't have as many bags as you but my son-in-law gave me his riding mower with the leaf collector. I can do my yard in a fraction of the time it used to take. You might consider a powered vacuum system.


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze how some people will put all this time, thought and effort into some ridiculous scheme for the sake of a few dollars saved. And what's worse, they receive the endorsement of fellow members who have no expertise but share only the same penny pinching desires.
Don't you think that if this could be done safely and effectively that someone would have already figured it out? 

The power tool woodworking hobby/professsion, is a not an inexpensive proposition. A proper dust collection system is costly. If you take your health and safety seriously then make the investment or switch to the exclusive use of hand tools.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I for one am a penny pincher and proud of it. I have a limited budget and don't intend to limit myself exclusively to costly commercial solutions ... ever. Ingenuity is the heart of innovation and finding a less expensive way to SAFELY skin the same cat is an admirable pursuit. Any safe reduction of dust in the shop is a step in the right direction. 

Anyway it's his call, no one else's.

Rock On, Chris ... Be safe.

GCG


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

J. Leigh said:


> It never ceases to amaze how some people will put all this time, thought and effort into some ridiculous scheme for the sake of a few dollars saved. And what's worse, they receive the endorsement of fellow members who have no expertise but share only the same penny pinching desires.


Wow, you don't think out of the box much, do you? Perhaps you should re-read the rules, because calling an idea "ridiculous", and insulting open-minded members as having "no expertise" is pretty close to crossing the line of keeping it respectful.


J. Leigh said:


> Don't you think that if this could be done safely and effectively that someone would have already figured it out?


Not necessarily. Are you familiar with the concept of innovation? Maybe someone else already DID figure it out, hence the first question in the thread. Do you ever think about new ways to do something, or ways to use things that you seldom use that might help you in other areas? I guess not.


J. Leigh said:


> The power tool woodworking hobby/professsion, is a not an inexpensive proposition.


It can be, if you shop smart. This is just a guess here ... do you only use Festool tools? 

Do you have a family and more than one kid in college? Are you retired and on a fixed income? Have you been laid off in this horrible economy? Do you live within your means? I actually make a very good salary, but sometimes other things are more important than buying the best tools.


J. Leigh said:


> A proper dust collection system is costly.


Does it really HAVE to be? Why? Because you are not capable of coming up with an inexpensive solution on your own? Plato said " and yet a true creator is necessity, which is the mother of our invention".


J. Leigh said:


> If you take your health and safety seriously then make the investment or switch to the exclusive use of hand tools.


I'll decide on my own where and how to spend my money and time, thank you.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chris - great response to a less then appropriate post, plus it saved me the effort of doing something similar. Heck if I had a dime (nickles are being retired) for every attempt I tried, some worked, others best left not remembered, I would be quite wealthy. Yep, I'm retired, made a good salary, etc, etc, etc - but it's the challenge/fun of trying something that didn't come in a box (and often ended up costing MORE then the boxed item).


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Chris,

Yep, been there done that . . . had a fire with one, don't want another.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

jdebott1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Yep, been there done that . . . had a fire with one, don't want another.


dang ... please elaborate


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

J. Leigh said:


> Don't you think that if this could be done safely and effectively that someone would have already figured it out?


To some degree it has... they're called *shop vacs*.:sarcastic: Same idea.. lower air volume, higher air speed, and lower cost! Yes, you can buy one for about the same cost by the time you get your fittings, maybe less by the time you buy a filter(I hope you planning some sort of filter). Most also have castors to make them easier to move! There's another few bucks, if you want that feature. Most are reasonably well designed, good, safe, stable tech.

And to Joe(jdebott1)... fire would not have been my first concern with this idea, but guess it should have been

Perhaps political/social correctness has run amuck when we can no longer call a bad idea, a bad idea!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Shop-Vac 2021000 Micro Wet/Dry Vac - Amazon.com

nuff said.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Duane, I try to be as straightforward as possible, without worrying about political correctness. But if someone thinks something is a bad idea, then he (or she) should provide supporting information as to why it is a bad idea. Saying that something is stupid without saying why is not very convincing.

If the information is sufficiently compelling, then I will not hesitate to agree that it was a bad idea.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> To some degree it has... they're called *shop vacs*.:sarcastic: Same idea.. lower air volume, higher air speed, and lower cost!


My latest shop vac even has a blower integrated into the head unit!

RIDGID 12-Gallon Wet/Dry Vac with Detachable Blower WD1280 at The Home Depot

So I guess you could say that what I am really doing is trying to figure out how to make my leaf blower/vac into something like that. Then I would have 2 vacuums I can hook up to my inexpensive power tools.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

? By the time you make a canister/filter system for the 'blower, you'll have been better off just buying a second shopvac. Bonus! It'll comes with a warranty... 
I think your original idea of using it as a blower...what it was designed for ...was spot on.
I do the same thing with my compresssor, me wearing a mask of course. Open the garage door and have at her! It's a hell of a lot more effective and efficient than trying to sweep and vacuum every nook and cranny, health risk not withstanding.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm hoping joe (jdebott1) will elaborate on the circumstances of the fire he mentioned. 

if it is linked directly to having a leaf blower in the mix, then that would be a show stopper for me.

if he doesn't respond, i will be tempted to continue messing around in this ridiculuos endeavor.


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris,

Do whatever you think is right or will work for you. If another member claiming it caused a fire in his shop is not enough to make you think twice then what can anyone say?
If it was a safe and realistic altenative why aren't others doing it?
You want reasons?, ok without doing any research at all, several questions immediately come to mind:

Is the motor ignition protected? can it safely come in contact with sawdust in an invironment that contains static electricity and still provide the insulation needed to prevent an electrical fire? (that question has already been answered by a fellow member).
What is the impeller diameter and what are its cfm ratings? at what static pressure?
Is the impeller strong enough to survive the constant abrasion of various hardwood sawdust and chips? (much different than leaf composition).
What about noise levels? are they tolerable indoors? What about discharge? Are you discharging outdoors? Does that mean adding ducting? What does that do to the air flow?....and these are just a few.

Good luck with your decision and stay safe.

p.s. I have two kids in private colleges, own several Festools, do not live above my means, have several degrees and am familiar with the works of Plato, though I fail to see how any of that is germane to this discussion.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Not really relevant, but couldn't resist...

Skating Star Kurt Browning Burns Mansion With Leaf Blower « JONATHAN TURLEY


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i'm hoping joe (jdebott1) will elaborate on the circumstances of the fire he mentioned.
> 
> if it is linked directly to having a leaf blower in the mix, then that would be a show stopper for me.
> 
> if he doesn't respond, i will be tempted to continue messing around in this ridiculuos endeavor.


I'm with you, Chris. I did a quick search on fire linked recalls for leaf blower/vac's earlier (before jdebott1's post) and all I found were issues relating to fuel(gas models) and, separately, loose electrical connections. 

Fire is a major no go issue. I'd like to hear more details, too.

GCG


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Not really relevant, but couldn't resist...
> 
> Skating Star Kurt Browning Burns Mansion With Leaf Blower « JONATHAN TURLEY


It's because of idiots like that that our power tools and outdoor equipment are covered with warning labels telling us how NOT to use a specific tool. Like the genius that picked up a running lawn mower and tried to use it to trim his hedges. After maiming himself he sued the manufacturer because he wasn't specifically told he couldn't use it for that purpose....and he won!!


I would say that its very relavant. I'm sure that no one here wants to see Chris burn down his mansion


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

J. Leigh said:


> It's because of idiots like that that our power tools and outdoor equipment are covered with warning labels telling us how NOT to use a specific tool. Like the genius that picked up a running lawn mower and tried to use it to trim his hedges. After maiming himself he sued the manufacturer because he wasn't specifically told he couldn't use it for that purpose....and he won!!
> 
> 
> I would say that its very relavant. I'm sure that no one here wants to see Chris burn down his mansion


It is an example of what can happen when using tools for other than their intended purpose.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

J. Leigh said:


> ... Like the genius that picked up a running lawn mower and tried to use it to trim his hedges


give that guy the darwin award!

when i can afford a mansion, i will also be able to afford a proper dust collection system!


----------



## heromed (Dec 28, 2008)

Regarding "Don't you think that if this could be done safely and effectively that someone would have already figured it out? "
If everybody would have the same attitude we would still be waiting to discover the wheel.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

all the problems i have seen related to electric leaf blowers and fires appear to be from the motors overheating.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

heromed said:


> Regarding "Don't you think that if this could be done safely and effectively that someone would have already figured it out? "
> If everybody would have the same attitude we would still be waiting to discover the wheel.


I have seen guys use screwdrivers as chisels, too. Does that mean they invented the chisel? Hardly. Does that mean it's a better way? No, again. Does that mean _everyone_ should try it?(hint: there is a pattern here). If by chance it gets the job done, does that mean "I don't need no stinking chisels".

Need is indeed the "mother of invention", but "reinventing" should strive to do something better, faster, more efficiently, easier, more safely, cheaper, cleaner(some improvement). If an idea fails all these, maybe it needs to be reconsidered!

I understand fully "making do with what you have", but there was also a statement made about going out and _*buying*_ a leaf blower for each machine! Puh_leeeez!

Sorry, all. I have said _way_ more than I ever intended on this subject! 



Ok Chris, one more, overheating can be a result of misuse, and often is! Fine wood dust can cause overheating as well! Especially in a product that was not designed for it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know Duane ... to me, a little saw dust going through a leaf vacuum does not FEEL like it fits the category of misuse. Again, there is alot of leaf dust and wood chips (big and small) and alot more in a typical leaf pile, isn't there? Dust like sawdust seems like it is 100% in line with the other stuff it is designed for; in fact, it seems like it would be one of the least problematic types of things a leaf blower vac would have to deal with.

Where am I going wrong here?

And this is not to replace the shop vac I have, it is to put a tool I have in my garage anyway that just sits there 95% of the time to use as an additional dust control device.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> I don't know Duane ... to me, a little saw dust going through a leaf vacuum does not FEEL like it fits the category of misuse. Again, there is alot of leaf dust and wood chips (big and small) and alot more in a typical leaf pile, isn't there? Dust like sawdust seems like it is 100% in line with the other stuff it is designed for; in fact, it seems like it would be one of the least problematic types of things a leaf blower vac would have to deal with.
> 
> Where am I going wrong here?
> 
> And this is not to replace the shop vac I have, it is to put a tool I have in my garage anyway that just sits there 95% of the time to use as an additional dust control device.


Even as a health issue, its the real fine dust that causes the most problems. The best dust collectors filter down to or less than 1 micron. That stuff will blow right thru the bag on your leaf blower. Leaf dust unless you really grind it fine is much larger. That fine stuff will get into bearings, thru very small cracks, into bearings if not sealed type( a pair of really good bearings cost as much or more than an electric leaf blower). It will build up in the motor, block cooling, cause friction, and generate more heat. The filter in a shop vac stops the dust before it goes thru the fan(clean air thru the fan). Still, a certain amount of fine dust gets thru, but not nearly as much as having no filter.

Even my shop vacs occasionally need the dust blown out of the motor, as do routers. They also don't exhaust what does go thru at 200 MPH.

Depending what I am planing(the planer does give me the biggest issue that way), even my 1200CFM dust collector will plug up, but a large volume of wood chips in something not designed for it is asking for trouble. All the manuals I have read caution against picking up stones for several reasons..

1 they can crack the impeller and/or housing
2 they can penetrate the bag
3 they come out of that thing like bullets

Like using a table saw with out guards, you may get by with it several times, but each time a pebble hit that impeller, it is more likely to brake. Frankly if you run big stuff thru the fan in a dust collector, similar things can happen. But many are metal impellers and better housed than the leaf blower.

As I and others have said, it is your choice. Please make it an informed, safe choice. Safety has to be on purpose.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris; sort of not your point, but why are you _vacuuming_ up the leaves ...10 hours is a huge commitment! 
I just rake the borders quickly _onto_ the lawn, then run my mulching mower over the lawn and leaves, using the mower's bag. Does a beautiful job of giving the lawn a final late Fall cut, plus mulches the leaves into very small bits. Composted and ready for the borders in the Spring. The bonus is that way I get a nice mix of green and brown...Nitrogen and Carbon...in the compost pile. Never ceases to amaze me how fast it breaks down!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I should have added that I believe the vacuum function was added for those situations where _blowing_ isn't an option, basement stairwells for example. Doing large areas just isn't very practical. I'm picturing accidentally vacuuming dog crap from under the leaves...the hard way. (OK, that even grossed _me_ out!)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And slugs. LOTS of slugs.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dan, I tried using a mower and, believe it or not, it was more painful than sucking them up. My mower is not a mulching mower, so the number of bags was double and I spent all my time emptying the bag. It is a fairly small yard with 12 fully grown trees around it, 10 of which are in neighbors' yards! There are literally so many leaves that the leaves are 6" thick over pretty much the entire back yard. 


If I make one big pile, it could easily be 6' high, 20' long and 20' wide.

And I have sucked them up every year for as long as I can remember. Now maybe you can see why I am having such a hard time understanding how a little saw dust could be problematic for one of these things? Especially if I send it out the window or put the door up a little and send it out into the driveway.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Any gas rotary mower is/can be a mulcher. It just needs a mulching blade; they have an up-tick at the back edge end of the blade. It creates the upward suction, drawing the leaves etc into the cutting edges' path. I don't block off the discharge chute.
Unlike this article, like you, I bag mine and carry them to my compost pile.
Lawn Mower Mulching Blades - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Chris - I still think you are on a good track. First, the disaster related posts haven't included enough details to know exactly what went wrong any way. 
Second, if you are intending on adding a Thein baffle or Dust Deputy or similar, virtually nothing will be going through the machine as those are designed to operate on the suction side. 
Third, top end vacuums only come up with about 200-250 CFM while a leaf blower will run 300 +. 
Incidentally, while I have heard some urban legends about dust explosions from sawdust, I've never seen one actually documented. On occasion, out here in the middle of Kansas, we will have an elevator go up with grain dust which is a whole different animal.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Chris - I still think you are on a good track. First, the disaster related posts haven't included enough details to know exactly what went wrong any way.
> Second, if you are intending on adding a Thein baffle or Dust Deputy or similar, virtually nothing will be going through the machine as those are designed to operate on the suction side.
> Third, top end vacuums only come up with about 200-250 CFM while a leaf blower will run 300 +.
> Incidentally, while I have heard some urban legends about dust explosions from sawdust, I've never seen one actually documented. On occasion, out here in the middle of Kansas, we will have an elevator go up with grain dust which is a whole different animal.


John, I agree that with a thein baffle or similar there should not be much dust going into the blower. Can't let them get too full though. That would be the only way I would think it could be safe. I as well think the explosion thing is well over blown. Open flame, another story though, throw a handful of fine sawdust into a fire and you will see what I mean. 

Chris, if you vent 300cfm outdoors it will turn over the air in a 20X24X8 ft room in a little under 13 minutes. That could be a significant heat loss issue.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> John, I agree that with a thein baffle or similar there should not be much dust going into the blower. Can't let them get too full though. That would be the only way I would think it could be safe. I as well think the explosion thing is well over blown. Open flame, another story though, throw a handful of fine sawdust into a fire and you will see what I mean.
> 
> Chris, if you vent 300cfm outdoors it will turn over the air in a 20X24X8 ft room in a little under 13 minutes. That could be a significant heat loss issue.


My garage is not heated anyway, but the ducts for the rooms above it run in the ceiling, insulated and covered with drywall. In any case, I would not be running it continuously, just while making sawdust.

Tonight I opened the garage door and had a fan behind me. Good thing too, because that thing was spewing sawdust out like nobody's business. I was working on insert plates for the router table I am building. I am still struck by how much sawdust a router can make.


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Third, top end vacuums only come up with about 200-250 CFM while a leaf blower will run 300 +.


More misinformation. Or to state it more accurately, incomplete information.
300cfm under what static?? Leaf blowers are not designed to operate with any length of entering duct work or hoses, shop vacs are.
If we add 6-8 ft of 2-1/2 shop vac hose to the leaf blower how does that fan curve handle the extra static? how far do the cfms drop? 200? 100? or less? How does the added static effect the amperage draw? Does the higher amperage result in dangerous motor temps?
Also, the addition of a Thein baffle or Dust deputy further increases friction losses, lowering cfm air volume.
All of these question are impossible to answer without laboratory testing because the leaf blower is NOT intended to operate under those conditions.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

J. Leigh said:


> More misinformation. Or to state it more accurately, incomplete information.
> 300cfm under what static?? Leaf blowers are not designed to operate with any length of entering duct work or hoses, shop vacs are.
> If we add 6-8 ft of 2-1/2 shop vac hose to the leaf blower how does that fan curve handle the extra static? how far do the cfms drop? 200? 100? or less? How does the added static effect the amperage draw? Does the higher amperage result in dangerous motor temps?
> Also, the addition of a Thein baffle or Dust deputy further increases friction losses, lowering cfm air volume.
> All of these question are impossible to answer without laboratory testing because the leaf blower is NOT intended to operate under those conditions.


Exactly, All shop vacs I have researched will give CFM at essentially zero static and spec their static at 0 CFM. Hence the almost laughably high horsepower ratings marketing likes to paint on the things. Leaf blowers, on the other hand like to advertise MPH but many will give CFM if you do some digging. A MPH rating means absolutely nothing to me unless I happen to be trying to walk through it. 
It does seem intuitive that one could, with some minimal modification, use one as a supplemental dust collection device or even dedicate one to a particularly difficult machine to manage dust on, ie a miter saw. Of course, some would recommend a kapex instead.


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Why is it that when someone recommends not using landscaping tools indoors for woodworking tasks he is met with a snide Festool comment? Are all contrary viewpoints met with this same condescending tone?
Pretty lame...reeks of insecurity.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

J. Leigh said:


> More misinformation. Or to state it more accurately, incomplete information.
> 300cfm under what static?? Leaf blowers are not designed to operate with any length of entering duct work or hoses, shop vacs are.
> If we add 6-8 ft of 2-1/2 shop vac hose to the leaf blower how does that fan curve handle the extra static? how far do the cfms drop? 200? 100? or less? How does the added static effect the amperage draw? Does the higher amperage result in dangerous motor temps?
> Also, the addition of a Thein baffle or Dust deputy further increases friction losses, lowering cfm air volume.
> All of these question are impossible to answer without laboratory testing because the leaf blower is NOT intended to operate under those conditions.


I am with you, Joe. 300 CFM is probably not adequate for 4" dust hose and 2 1/2" will probably severely restrict the air flow.

Amperage draw usually drops on a blocked vac, but depending on how the motor is cooled, the lower airflow can be problem also. 

Woodgears.ca has some info on measuring sp and such. Doesn't necessarily need a lab per se.

I wonder how effective a Thein baffle type separator would be with the higher air speed. Would it just blow the fine dust straight thru? Don't know the answer to that one. If you loose the air speed, you loose the cfm advantange quickly.

My main issues are
1. Large wood chips becoming high speed projectiles
2. Shop vacs are quite effective on small tools (works very well on my router table!) and not really more expensive than the leaf blower option.

I think Chris is right about the fire hazard issue. Any motor can overheat.

I just can't see the cost benefit, nor really any reduction in dust compared to a shop vac


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

J. Leigh said:


> Why is it that when someone recommends not using landscaping tools indoors for woodworking tasks he is met with a snide Festool comment? Are all contrary viewpoints met with this same condescending tone?
> Pretty lame...reeks of insecurity.


the festool question was in response to your claims that using power tools for woodworking is an expensive proposition, that "proper" dust collection is expensive, and that if i am not willing or able to shell out the big bucks for proper tools, then i should use hand tools.

and it was exacerbated by your statement that it is a "ridiculous scheme" supported by "penny pinching" woodworkers who have "no expertise". when you come across as condescending, you should expect responses that are not flattering

it had nothing to do with the discussion of the pros and cons of re-purposing a leaf blower/vacuum for dust collection.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> I am with you, Joe. 300 CFM is probably not adequate for 4" dust hose and 2 1/2" will probably severely restrict the air flow.
> 
> Amperage draw usually drops on a blocked vac, but depending on how the motor is cooled, the lower airflow can be problem also.
> 
> ...


duane, if one were to hook up a thein or cyclone baffle, it would be on the vacuum side, not the discharge side. forcing air though a baffle like that would only ensure that is was cleaned out, because the property that allows it to work is the drop in air pressure from going into a larger enclosure. that drop is what lets the particles fall out of the air stream.

i already have 2 shop vacs. but i also have a leaf blower that sits there 95% of the time doing nothing, waiting until the fall. this is an effort to see if it could be put to use the rest of the year.

it may very well be that a restriction like an air filter could kill the suction of a leaf vac such that it would not be useful. the openings around the impellor in a shop vac could be smaller, which would result in it being able to keep the suction up in spite of a restriction on the inlet side.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> duane, if one were to hook up a thein or cyclone baffle, it would be on the vacuum side, not the discharge side. forcing air though a baffle like that would only ensure that is was cleaned out, because the property that allows it to work is the drop in air pressure from going into a larger enclosure. that drop is what lets the particles fall out of the air stream.
> 
> .


Chris, the inbound air flow volume is the same as the out bound air volume. So if the same size hose is used on both sides, the air speed should be the same. 4" pipe will give a lower air speed, but the advantage, if any, of the leaf blower goes away with lower air speed. I think the higher air speed may pull the fine dust thru. Probably not the larger chips. There is a "scrubbing effect" on cyclones when the canister get near to full and I think higher air speed will increase it. And I may be totally wrong on this, just something to think about/experiment with? The large chips aren't really the health issue, it is the fine dust that settles on everything and is what we are likely to breath in.

Here is a quote from Bill Pentz...
" Most have to use simple material movement impellers that are built like tanks to handle material hits from pieces of wood. Whenever our cyclone dust bins get full, all goes right through the impeller, so don’t get sucked into buying an aluminum impeller that can explode when hit with a wood knot;" 

The same is true of plastic.

Another...
"Dust collector makers have to protect their motors from burning up when allowed to run wide open with no airflow restrictions. PSI, Grizzly, and Delta are known to build in restriction into some of their dust collector inlets to prevent this problem, but others put a caution in very fine print that says the warranty is void if the unit is used with no ducting or oversized ducting."

better yet, here is the link...

Bill's Cyclone & Dust Collection Research - Cyclone Plans

I wish you the best if you decide to persue this project!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Meanwhile , back at the ranch...

Wow. You guys. Really? I applaud your true concern for Chris.

Theorically? It would work. Would it work well? Chris? Have you tried it yet? You could do "_controlled_" tests to see. You've heard the precautions and concerns. And they are concerned for you and your well being because they care about you. Still lot's of unknowns.

Nothing worse than having "no facts" about something. Then all the possibilities that "may be" come to mind all at once. Like when your wife or loved one is late coming back from a trip in bad weather...

What do I think? In a pinch, I think _any_ kind of dust collection is safer for you than doing things without it. I have real world medical precautions prescribed to me on dust and chemicals. Safer and more effective way to do it would be with a dust separator... as is would be with any vacuum source. 

I think what you have in mind what be safer and more effective than using an under-powered and ineffective shop vac and thinking the later had you covered. Later, sneezing and coughing up sawdust and wondering why. Knowing too late that it wasn't good enough.

Funny thing about this matter... Isn't there a shop vac that it's marketing point is that it has a detachable leaf blower? (Example: Rigid 2-In-1 Shop Vac / Blower, see attached)

My concern with that is not of how effective. If it is not, you will soon know in your own tests and give up on it. My concerns are not with chunks being sucked through the impeller. That is a real world concern for "all" dust collection systems. No... Just like my "system"... a truck mount style commercial wet/dry vacuum, rated to clean a space of 4000 sq. ft. The exhaust on mine goes through the motor. Albiet, there is a guard, screen and filter before it... and a separator before all that. I do mass finish work where fine sawdust is abundant. Never a hint to me nor anything to bring up a concern to me of a fire or explosion. 

But no. My concern with mine is not of those things. Being an old truck mount system, it will drown out a Boeing 767 on takeoff. So-- Aren't leaf blowers fairly loud and don't they all recommend hearing protection on their use?

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Duane, the difference is that when it is on the outbound side, the air pressure in the canister is increased, where as when it is on the inbound side, the pressure in the canister is decreased.

Mike, no I haven't tried it yet. I am still looking for a suitable connector for the vacuum tube of the leaf blower.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Mike, no I haven't tried it yet. I am still looking for a suitable connector for the vacuum tube of the leaf blower.


What is the ID and OD of the tube? Thinking a Fernco fitting as an adapter..


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Chris,
Sorry, I've been busy and didn't see your repost on my fire post.

That fire was with vacuuming dry leaves and the electric blower/vac was 2 years old. Dust had accumulated with the motor and the brushes sparked igniting the fine dust. It caught the rest of the leaf pile and I had a heck of a time stomping it out. Used a rake I had to make a fire break and it finally burned itself out. 

I'm all for saving a dollar here and there, but my workshop is in my basement. Safety is my number one rule, and when I start tinkering my mind always wanders back to the dumb things I've done that have gotten me in trouble. That's why I cautioned you about the leaf blower as a dust collector.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks mike.

the vacuum tube comes in 2 parts. they both slope towards where they connect in the center. that center part is the smallest at about 5 1/2" OD. the ends of the tube are both about 7" diameter. the IDs are roughly the same because it is thin plastic.

i was toying with the idea of making a circular adapter out of a couple layers of 3/4" ply that fits snugly in the tube with a hole in the middle that fits a 4" PVC pipe

or perhaps a fernco for a 4" ID pipe might stuff nicely into it somehow, but have not had a chance to go to HD to get one to play with. i don't know if they stock larger fernco connectors.

i am also thinking that some of that HVAC tubing might fit

the discharge opening is rectangular, about 2 1/2" by 3 1/2". i can probably shove that into a piece of HVAC tubing with a clamp if I want to route it somewhere


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow Joe. So you were using it "as intended" (i.e. - not to collect sawdust in your shop), and it caught on fire. That supports the statement that leaf dust is also pretty flammable.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> thanks mike.
> 
> the vacuum tube comes in 2 parts. they both slope towards where they connect in the center. that center part is the smallest at about 5 1/2" OD. the ends of the tube are both about 7" diameter. the IDs are roughly the same because it is thin plastic.
> 
> ...


I know you spend your lunch there:
Fernco 6 in. x 4 in. Flexible PVC Coupling P1056-64 at The Home Depot

That might crank down that tight or at least get you close to bush it down. Take a tape and see what the ID of 6" OD Black ABS. I'm thinking that it's 5-1/2".


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

All I know is, I used the leaf blower to clean up the mess left by my thickness planer on my back lawn, and it works.

I see no difference to sucking up leaves, twigs and debris or sucking up wood shavings.

I do not intend to use it as a stationary dust collection unit attached to a saw or any other machinery.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

well i re-measured, and it is actually 4 5/8", a 4" fernco fits on it!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> With both doors open, it takes me about 30 seconds at most to blow it out. But I'd rather have it taken away immediately so it doesn't settle on everything.
> 
> Heh, while the idea might be right more often than not, I also often miss something in the execution that it takes a few tries to get it right. I do intend to try this. The main reason I opened the thread was because I'm sure someone else has already had this idea and done it, and might have some insight that would help me (and others) who are thinking about it for the first time.


Well, one seldom gets things perfect first try, that I'll agree on. Even me. :sarcastic:
Great thread by the way.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> With the doors closed, the router dust settles EVERYWHERE, and I'm sure it's not good for the lungs.


Chris, that infers you are not using a dust mask. Hope not. They don't cost a lot, be sure to get one with replaceable filters. I've got a beard now, so was having problems with getting a proper fit. Then ran across a reference to Resp-R-Rator I believe it it. I got the one filter model, and have been happy since. I wish I was connected with the company, but I'm not, just a happy customer. Wait, didn't someone already say that on TV. :sarcastic:

Ah spelled it wrong, Resp-O-Rator. Here is the link I got mine thru. http://www.duckworksbbs.com/tools/resp/index.htm


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> when i can afford a mansion, i will also be able to afford a proper dust collection system!


Me too. And mine will be a cute little brunette, in a French maid costume, with a dust broom. :sarcastic: :yes4:


----------



## Dodis (Dec 13, 2011)

Chris,

Just got back on the forum and read all 8 pagees of this...

I had a leaf blower/vacuum dust collector built and running. I built it shortly before selling the house I was in at the time, then it went into storage for 7 years (apartment living). Now in my current shop, I hooked it up to my tablesaw and did some cutting. My rough estimate would be that it captured only about 30% max of the sawdust from the dust port, and dust would sit on the top right at the edge of the blade insert (non-zero clearance), and I figure any fines it picked up were sent out the back door. The blower/vacuum sat on a plywood lid on a 50gal drum, with two 90deg 4" elbows for the inlet, sort of like the trash can dust collector lids. After cutting, when I opened my tablesaw to see, it looked just as dusty and piled up with sawdust as when I wasn't using any vacuum.

And as said above, the felt suction at the opening of the blower intake feels strong, but add in the drum to catch "chunks", some elbows and flex hose, then the suction got pretty weak.

Also, consider the impeller size of the leaf blower to that of even the cheap HF 2hp dust collector. You may get more airspeed from the blower's higher RPM, but the CFM of the dust collector will move the dust better through the hose/pipes/elbows/drum than the blower.

If you continue, you could probably get the best use of it if it is located at the machine, and you add hose to the output to direct it outside. 

And I am not even going to get near the fire hazard discussion. :nono:

Overall, IMHO, I would say just save a few more pennies, while looking for a HF $149 coupon for the 2hp dust collector. I just got mine, and now need to decide where it will sit before plumbing the shop. For now it will be just a long flex hose next time I can get out and do some actual woodwork...
_
EDIT: Just got to your other thread saying don't recommend a proper dust collector... Still the best bet IMHO._
Mike


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Chris, that infers you are not using a dust mask. Hope not. They don't cost a lot, be sure to get one with replaceable filters. I've got a beard now, so was having problems with getting a proper fit. Then ran across a reference to Resp-R-Rator I believe it it. I got the one filter model, and have been happy since. I wish I was connected with the company, but I'm not, just a happy customer. Wait, didn't someone already say that on TV. :sarcastic:
> 
> Ah spelled it wrong, Resp-O-Rator. Here is the link I got mine thru. Resp-O-Rator™


Thanks for that link Theo, thats the first time I've seen one of those . The only thing I'd have too get used to is the nose clip. From little on, I've hated for my nose to be pinched or touched.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dodis, thanks. Finally someone who has been there, actually tried it, and is sharing his results.

I noticed that when using it as a blower, if a leaf or 2 got sucked to the screen covering the inlet, the blower's RPMs go up and it loses its wind. If the suction was strong, it would just break the leaves up and suck them through anyway, so it loses suction quite easily.

Then I started thinking about the design of the blower vac's impeller, and how there is alot of space between the edges of the impeller and the walls of the case, probably to allow space for the leaves that get sucked up to get through the impeller and be thrown out the nozzle.

One resulting property of that design is that when there is something that impedes the air flow, it loses suction more easily than it would if the tolerances were closer. A long pipe attached to the inlet could easily be such an impediment, so I can see how it could not have much suction at the end of a long hose.

So for a system like this to be successful, it would probably have to be directly connected to the source and vent out the window. I might try that just for kicks, but to be able to drive a long system with a chip collector and stuff is not realistic.

Thanks again Dodis.

Theo, I have masks and use them as necessary, but they don't keep the dust from settling everywhere. I'd much rather manage the dust as well as possible and keep it from getting everywhere in the first place.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for the great idea! I have one of those and have been thinking I needed to get rid of it since now I have a gas powered shredder. All that i have for dust control is one of those hang from the ceiling types and a rigid 16 gal shop vac.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

J. Leigh said:


> The power tool woodworking hobby/professsion, is a not an inexpensive proposition. A proper dust collection system is costly. If you take your health and safety seriously then make the investment or switch to the exclusive use of hand tools.


this is a hobby for me, and i won't spend a few hundred dollars for a big DC system and run tubing all over.

that, and the fact that all the machines are so noisy and dangerous, and you have to wear eye, lung, and ear protection to work finally wore me down to the point that i did not want to go out there, so i said "enough is enough" and decided to get rid of the machines and use hand tools instead.

so J, i have taken your advice ... not exactly for the reasons you stated, but i have nontheless switched to almost exclusive use of hand tools. 

i still use the drill (and drill press), and the table saw (outside with a mask) if i need to rip something, but that is it. i even sold all but one of my routers, and the miter saw. 

and i made myself a traditional woodworking bench with a leg vise and planing stop and everything, all by hand. it's a little small and not heavy enough, so a bigger one is in my future.

this hobby is much more satisfying now, and my dust collection solution is a broom and dustpan.


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Chris,

My blower came with a collection bag for the suction function, why don`t you just use this bag as a dust collector?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Andries said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> My blower came with a collection bag for the suction function, why don`t you just use this bag as a dust collector?


mine came with a bag too. the dust is so fine that the bag does not catch it. also, you would still need to figure out a way to attach it and set it up so the bad was not kinked or anything.

not for me


----------



## Tinkerman (Feb 10, 2013)

Very good question - Ive done the very thing your asking and found out its not a good idea - BUT (big But) I found it to make more of a mess than I wanted - what I did is use a few items from garage sales and things around the shop I have collected over the years and made a dust collection system, with the ability to hook vac hoses to the system to clean the small messes the system couldn't suck up - I made the system for under $80(us) and the biggest cost was the filters i used to keep the very small particles - I've done allot of Google searches and got mostly the same, It cant be done - or that it would make a bigger mess than a ready made system - I dont like to be told something wont work - with a little reading and studding of the type of systems made I came up with a way that works as good or better than a system costing a lot more - my advice is , to think way out of the box keep trying till you get it right.. I have no problem with the systems you can buy ready made they work very well - but when I'm told it wont work or its a waste of time, I've got to be proved wrong or find it wont work as well or better.

If any would like to discuss the items i used, or how i did it. pm me ill be happy to talk about the method i used.


----------



## Tinkerman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Sorry, this part is wrong. I have done it and it works very well !*



Tinkerman said:


> Very good question - Ive done the very thing your asking and found out its not a good idea - BUT (big But) I found it to make more of a mess than I wanted - what I did is use a few items from garage sales and things around the shop I have collected over the years and made a dust collection system, with the ability to hook vac hoses to the system to clean the small messes the system couldn't suck up - I made the system for under $80(us) and the biggest cost was the filters i used to keep the very small particles - I've done allot of Google searches and got mostly the same, It cant be done - or that it would make a bigger mess than a ready made system - I dont like to be told something wont work - with a little reading and studding of the type of systems made I came up with a way that works as good or better than a system costing a lot more - my advice is , to think way out of the box keep trying till you get it right.. I have no problem with the systems you can buy ready made they work very well - but when I'm told it wont work or its a waste of time, I've got to be proved wrong or find it wont work as well or better.
> 
> 
> If any would like to discuss the items i used, or how i did it. pm me ill be happy to talk about the method i used.


the statement above in red is wrong - I've done it and it WORKS VERY WELL !!!!!


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Dec 16, 2013)

*let's put dust fire danger to rest?*

Hi
I hope that this attempt to sneak a link into my message here works.
www *******
If not, go to thewoodnerd dot com and look for an article on "Boom goes the dust collector" "On PVC, static electricity, and the myth of home shop dust explosions"
I know that the arcing of a brush motor is not the same thing as what's discussed in the above article, but i do think that many of the points are the same. The conditions are just not conducive to ignition. Especially with router 'dust'.


----------



## mrmommin (Mar 3, 2017)

Chris Curl said:


> Guys, I am not trying to make light of your concerns, but to me, they seem a tad unrealistic.
> 
> I have used a leaf blower/vac to suck up my leaves for as long as I can remember. And this is in a yard with 10+ big trees around it, resulting in huge piles of leaves and 50+ bags of copmpressed leaves per year. It usually takes a total of 10 hours or more to suck up all those leaves and empty them into the bags. I have never had a fire. And the bag has never even come close to breaking due to something coming out of the exhaust side at high velocity.
> 
> ...


I've been playing with this concept, myself, over the last few days. I have a spare leaf blower. Would you share your results?


----------



## EthelWatkins (Mar 24, 2017)

I would not recommend that idea, too easy to blow off chips, memory, etc. Not to mention that objects like sand/grit are permitted to blow thru a leaf blower. But for PC restrictions alone.


----------

